# Toxic Pond Diorama 50s B Movie Homage



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

This is my homage to the 50s/60s B movies about mutants and toxic waste. Always a late night favorite of many.

Build video:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is sweet and the mutant monsters are really colourful. Thanks for all the info/hints in the video too.


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

